# Karou Nohara 10th dan



## Tanmae (Nov 28, 2006)

I am trying to find info on Nohara hanshi 10th dan.  He is was a senior student of Kyan.  he is 94 years old now and retired from teaching at age 80.  He called what he taught Kyan Shurite.  His son Kohei Nohara is an 8th dan and president of the Ryukyukan International.  does anyone have any other info on the father.  I have seen his picture and I know I have seen it before but can't remember when or where?


----------



## twendkata71 (Nov 28, 2006)

*The last I heard Nohara Hanshi was still on the board of directors as Grand Chairman for the organization that his son is president of.*
*And still in good health. There are two websites that I am aware of.*
*The first is the USA branch www.ramtownkarate.com/index.htm*
*The second is the web site for the Honbu dojo in Japan, *
*www.rik.ne.jp/karate/english/index.htm   Hope that helps you in your search.  His son is calling their karate do Kobayashi Shorin ryu Ryukyukan.*


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 28, 2006)

Twendkata71, is there anything or anyone in the karate world that you don't know?  You rock!


----------



## twendkata71 (Nov 29, 2006)

*I get around and have been blessed with meeting and training with some of the best people. I also do a lot of research. *


----------

